# Sig Sauer issues MCX safety recall



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Mandatory Recall:

SIG has issued a press release that outlines an issue with the MCX rifles. They claim that the issue has only been seen in the .300 Blackout versions, but is extended to ALL MCX RIFLES with serial numbers between 63C000044 and 63C003702. Any MCX with a serial ending in 25000 or higher is exempt from this recall.

If you own one of these rifles, *DO NOT CALL YOUR LOCAL DEALER!* Contact SIG at 603-610-3000 and select option 1


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------

